# Good floral scents for Spring



## Maythorn (Dec 31, 2012)

Brambleberry seems to have alot of nice ones that don't accelerate much or at all:  Rosehip Jasmine, Honeysuckle, English Rose, plain Jasmine, Zucchini Flower.  It looks as though Heather & Hyacinth is very seizy though.

I saw a few at Peaks and Candle Science, too.  I wanted Lemon Verbena which is a floral-herb sort of scent, but CS wrote back to me saying it was no longer a skin-safe formula.

Do you have florals you've found that you're really happy with? I noticed Symphony Scents has a Hyacinth, Lily of the Valley, and Magnolia they seem to really like but there are zero reviews on these.


----------



## lsg (Dec 31, 2012)

I love Pikake.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Jan 1, 2013)

I just soaped Flowerbomb from Sweetcakes for my Granddaughter for Christmas. This FO is Heady, flowery , beautiful. 
Lilac from BrambleBerry is true. Most women that smell it want more more more. No discolorization, no acceleration.
Lily of the Valley from BrambleBerry also. Perfume and beautiful also. It sticks well in cp. 
Gardenia from Bramble Berry does accelerate. But is manageable as long as you add your color first.


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you Lilah and lsg.  I'm going to purchase at least 2 oz of some of those. I love Lilac and Lily of the Valley.  The Gardenia is from the Cybilla line I guess and definitely is supposed to be nice. I heard Sweetcakes has wonderful scents, too.  Flowerbomb is really popular.

I like Brambleberry for supplies, too with shea butter @ only $6.90 a lb. They have so much, is that where you got Pikake, lsg?  I wonder if I can do milks added and white beeswax with florals or instead just keep it very simple with cool temps.


----------



## danahuff (Jan 4, 2013)

My experience with Bramble Berry's Lilac was that it did accelerate (manageable, though), but it's a lovely scent. I picked up some other floral scents from Nature's Garden: Plumeria and French Market. I also love Bramble Berry's Lemon Verbena. Very nice.


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 4, 2013)

I bet Lilac would be a great salt bar.  I probably wouldn't try soaping it with goat's milk because I'd want to get a true lilac color to go with it and that's so hard with milk.  I can only do green, orange and yellow with goats' milk. If pink, it's of the dusty variety with pink or rose clay. It seems like fruit, herbal or floral and sea scents are really good for salt bars although maybe there are woodsy or spicy salt bars on Etsy and places.  Lemon Verbena as a salt bar sounds great and so fresh.


----------



## dianne70 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cherry Blossom from Brambleberry is to die for    I can't stop smelling the soap I made with it!  Also Orchid is very nice too..strong smell but nice...but does accelarate trace.  Jasmine also nice...been a strong seller.  These are all from Brambleberry


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 25, 2013)

I adore the sweetpea from BB, it does accelerate a little but still managable


----------



## JenSoapySuds (Jan 26, 2013)

I really like the FO from aroma heaven aka rustic essentials
called "Raspberries & Lilac" it's had okay reviews. Some people thought it smells
"Synthetic". It did a little OOB so I was worried when I soaped it.

But I'm really surprised how pretty it is now 3 weeks cured.
It's a really med/soft (not too strong or soft) sweet floral.
I used 1 ounce PPO and soaped at 30% LC

I really like it in my CP soap.
It's sold out now thru my etsy page.
Here is a photo of it. Really pretty for spring.


----------



## tkine (Feb 16, 2013)

Peak's Lilac is sooooooo good!  Just like from a lilac bush!
I only have a small lilac growing, but now I have the soap
to smell whenever I wish


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 16, 2013)

JenSoapySuds said:


> I really like the FO from aroma heaven aka rustic essentials
> called "Raspberries & Lilac" it's had okay reviews. Some people thought it smells
> "Synthetic". It did a little OOB so I was worried when I soaped it.
> 
> ...



Gorgeous soap!  I like your labels, where do you get yours from?


----------

